# Special Blend/Foursquare 2009



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Couple of nice jackets there. Anyone here got the SB jackets? Do they last, wots the quality like?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i have an old SB jacket from years ago and the thing was rock solid. good quality stuff IMO


----------



## Oly11 (10 mo ago)

Anyone have xxl for sell??


----------

